

Ask HN: Ideas for projects with $2-4k/mo profit. - yankoff

Let's forget about million/billion dollars ideas, business plans and VCs for a moment.<p>Say, we're given a simple puzzle to create a project that will generate $2-4k per month. How'd you solve it?<p>Additional data: you are a developer that can do both backend and frontend web-development and possibly mobile development through tools like phonegap or rhodes framework (although mobile development will take more time).<p>Ideas?
======
kjksf
Find a popular app on iPhone and develop it on Android. Or vice-versa.

Or develop a new, unique mobile app (that is more risky than implementing a
proven concept on a new platform).

However, be wary of tools like phonegap. Mobile market is very competitive so
the quality of the implementation is a big factor in success if there are
multiple implementations of the same idea. Pick one platform (either Android
or iOS) and go native.

Android, thanks to using Java, is easier to program natively than iOS.

As a bonus, the market for both Android and iOS devs is hot and will grow in
near future so as a bonus, you'll be able to convert your experience into well
paying job (or contract work).

------
hugh3
Coming up with a project that earns billions of dollars is like shooting a
particular flea off the back of a pig at one hundred yards. It's really
difficult, and no matter how good a marksman you are you need a helluva lot of
luck.

Coming up with a project that earns $2000-$4000 a month is like relaxing the
constraints -- you no longer have to hit a particular flea, you can hit _any_
flea on the hog's back. This is more probable, but it's still awfully
difficult and involves a lot of luck.

The best solution is to just keep on firing at that hog, and hope that you hit
a flea eventually. Who knows, it might be the billion-dollar one.

------
steventruong
Building something isn't the problem whether its a side project or a scalable
startup. Having front end and back end capabilities is great but what you
really need is marketing skills.

Build a badass product but suck at marketing, you probably won't get many
users. Build a shit product but have badass marketing, you'll get a ton of
users even if they don't stay users in the long run. You need a balance of
both. Rather than focus on just the project, figure out ways to market stuff.

------
ra
You should definitely read: "Start Small, Stay Small":
<http://www.startupbook.net/>

It's very prescriptive on exactly how to do that.

------
guynamedloren
Freelance

~~~
yankoff
Freelance and job doesn't count. Should be a single project that provides a
service or sells some product.

